# New Arrival Scubapro 500



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

My latest arrival is this very good condition Scubapro 500 with what looks like an original signed bracelet. Scubapro made/make professional divers equipment and this watch is no exception. Not many of these were made and they are curently very collectible. Mine is not perfect, but shows some signs of regular use, which I don't mind. These appear share the same case with the IDF Eterna Super Kontiki and the Aquastar Benthos 500. I'll have to do a group photo of them all together. In terms of currentish watches, the closest I've seen with regard to the bezel, case shape and crown protectors is the Orsa Pro Diver. Unfortunately, the Orsa is no longer made either. The pics are the French seller's.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Dave, a _very _solid looking piece; look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very, very nice, Dave.









Whenever I see a "new watch" thread by you I just know it will be something special.









Nice that it has the original bracelet as well. Great find.

Rich


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Some more pictures of the Scubapro 500.............


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I do like that case Dave







as for the dial it looks to be sunk deeply, is the crystal acrylic


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice cushion case!

How does it feel, nice heavy feel?

Andy


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Oohh! That is gorgeous.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

A very professional looking watch,and a very good find.I'm sure quite a lot will be envious.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

TikTok said:


> I'm sure quite a lot will be envious.


yes


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That's lovely









Enjoy it







It's a fantastic shape.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I do like that case Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so. When I tap it with my fingernail, it feels like mineral or sapphire. Given the age of the watch, I suspect it's the former.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mineral I suspect....

Another wonderful watch Dave... they also did a quartz in the same case I think....


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Mineral I suspect....
> 
> Another wonderful watch Dave... they also did a quartz in the same case I think....


Thanks Jon.







I think you're right that Scubapro did make quartz versions with the same case. I recently bought a "Scubapro by Breitling" 1000m dial for a quartz from one of the well-known Aussie parts dealers. I can show a pic later. I was hoping to put it into an Orsa Pro Diver case to make a franken Scubapro quartz. However, the Orsa is now collectible as well







As such, I'm not sure what the best donor case would be. Candidates include PRS-17Q, Ray's SBS/Royal Navy case, Ray's NVA Ruhla etc


----------



## Limerance (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

i've also got a Scubapro 500, but it looks nothing like your, it's mre like a Divers Watch. It has a separate black body which screws onto the main body, i presume to protect it. Also the winding crown is situated at 4 o'clock. Any ideas ?? !! I'll try and up-load some photos.


----------



## Limerance (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how to add pics, can't find an icon and i've tried copy and paste, D'oh !!


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Limerance said:


> Does anyone know how to add pics, can't find an icon and i've tried copy and paste, D'oh !!


There is a tutorial here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That's lovely. Looks a nice solid piece. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Limerance said:


> Hi,
> 
> i've also got a Scubapro 500, but it looks nothing like your, it's mre like a Divers Watch. It has a separate black body which screws onto the main body, i presume to protect it. Also the winding crown is situated at 4 o'clock. Any ideas ?? !! I'll try and up-load some photos.


Implying that my Scubapro 500 does not look like a diver's watch is fighting talk







 The "standard"

Scubapro 500 like mine was a seriously expensive watch for the dive professional in the early 1970s. Some observers have likened it to a Rolex Sub/SD on steroids. :lol: But seriously, your Scubapro 500 sounds like the rare "Tuna" version. I believe that Victor Boyd has one for sale at watchuseek. Pictures of the Scubapro 500 can be found too if you do a search there. There is also Seiko 6309 "Scubapro" 450, although I'm not sure about their provenance.


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

looks a very well made time piece in excellent "used" condition


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice catch Dave :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Sparky said:


> Nice catch Dave :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


Thanks mate.  I can't believe that I've now managed to acquire 3 of the (not so) little bu**ers. I must have it real bad


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's just being greedy, I reckon you should start to share them around more


----------



## 4x4x4eva (Apr 18, 2009)

Very smart watch, that looks very similar to an old Omega seamaster I had. Very stylish


----------

